# Will a mixed German Shepard still be able to have their ears up?



## Azazel412 (Sep 13, 2015)

So two months ago my dog had puppies with a St. Bernard that was a mix. I'm wondering if the puppies that have the marking of a German Shepard will have their ears up, if they do happen to have their ears up at one point, how long will it take? I have a picture of the puppy but it's not letting me upload it :/


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You are not going to fan many fans of doing that or letting it happen! Assuming you had direct involvement??

That aside go here: 
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

You up load the file and copy and past the "forum" links the


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if she were mixed with husky, yes, with st bernard, highly unlikely.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I would highly doubt the pups would have upright ears. I would also suggest taking steps, such as spaying, to make sure such a breeding doesn't happen again.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be worried about hips, not ears.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't bother worrying about the ears; they will not stand so please don't tape them.
Hopefully their elbows and hips will be OK as you crossed two breeds that are prone to these problems. People often think that crossing breeds leads to healthier pups but if both parents, or even one, have problems it is likely that the pups will be affected too. Tell the new owners to keep these pups on the skinny side and not to neuter them before they are at least 1.5 years old.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Azazel412 said:


> So two months ago my dog had puppies with a St. Bernard that was a mix. I'm wondering if the puppies that have the marking of a German Shepard will have their ears up, if they do happen to have their ears up at one point, how long will it take? I have a picture of the puppy but it's not letting me upload it :/


All I can ask is why? I hope it was a mistake and not intentional. Breeding is best left to people who are in the know. 

I'm with the rest, I highly doubt the ears will stand up.


----------



## Azazel412 (Sep 13, 2015)

It was on accident, the dog escaped from its fence & made its way to our house... I know about the hips and it should be the main concern but the couple that bought a puppy keep wanting to know if their ears will go up even after telling them the breeds of the dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Answer that there is no way to be sure.

Let's just answer the question folks. Beating people up after the fact isn't going to do anything positive.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Let's just answer the question folks. Beating people up after the fact isn't going to do anything positive.


Nice. Curious to see pictures of the little fur balls.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice. Curious to see pictures of the little fur balls.


Agree, what's done is done. I want pics as well, as much as I shudder at what this could produce I bet they're freakin adorable pups.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are some breeds with hips so bad that it is the norm . 

quote " The OFA has ranked many large breeds with this problems, in order of frequency with which they suffer from hip dysplasia. Among them, in order of frequency are Otterhounds (54%), Neapolitan Mastiffs (48%), St . Bernards (47%), Bloodhounds (26%), Newfoundlands (25%), Catahoula Hounds (25%), Chesapeake Bay Retrievers (21%), Rottweilers (20%), Golden Retrievers (20%), Norwegian Elkhounds (20%), Mastiffs (20%), Chows (19%), German Shepherds (19%), and Old English Sheepdogs (19%).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Any stats on ears standing in mixed breeds?


----------

